# Will my PC play 1080p?



## IronManForever (Aug 15, 2008)

Hey guys  ;
This is my PC specification.

Intel Celeron D 2.26 GHz 256 kB L2
ECS P4M800-M Via Motherboard VT8237 Southbridge
1GB DDR 400
Eagle - NVidia GeForce FX 5200 128 MB 128 bit AGP
Seagate Barracuda 80 GB 7200 RPM
MoserBaer/Lite-ON DVD-RAM Drive

Samsung 920NW 19” Widescreen 1440x900

I am a codec/multimedia noob. Yesterday, I went through an article and I found it intresting. I came to know a lot about codecs, compression, HD videos, etc.
Then, I wanted to try out some videos in my PC. I foraged through the whole room and couldnt find anything much. But I have Digit December 2007 DVD which had trailers of games like Timeshift, Guitar Hero, in 720p. I played it on my PC. And it played pretty well, though CPU usage was like 99% with WMP-9 and 95% with VLC. 

I haven't installed any extra codecs on my PC, just installed VLC to satisfy all those uncommon-media file-playing needs. 

I don't know which kinda compression was used but I guess it was MPEG-2 as Windows Media Player could play it and I don't think WMP can play others like x.264/h.264, XviD, DivX, etc by default. The file format was *.wmv BTW.

Now as my PC was thrashed by a simple 720p video with stereo sound, I dont know what would it be like when I play 1080p x.264 in it. 
But according to many websites that I have read, it shouldn't be impossible if I tweak it a bit. 

Here's a tip-off CoreAVC

Here people are playing 1080p x.264 in their PC with the help of the CoreAVC codec on a system thats similar to mine, like having only 512 MB RAM(I got 1GB; yeah RAM hasn't got much to do here, I know but having less is always a bottleneck) and a processor like mine .

Even in Microsoft's Website recommended system for 1080p HD has 3.0 GHz P4 HT. It should be much more than that isn't it? That means that with a bit of tweaking, I maybe able to play 1080p in my PC?

Also a 128 MB Graphics card is recommended in that MS site. But that's kinda lame isn't it? What's the GFX card got to do if it doesn't have a Hardware decoder/accelerator built in? Like my FX 5200 is 128 MB but it does not have a Hardware decoder other that MPEG-2. Even my onboard has MPEG-2 acceleration. Man this sux. :angry: 

And I may not be able to play 1080p x.264. But I should be able to play 1080p MPEG-2. And that would mean I can leave my computer on overnight for converting x.264 to MPEG-2 and view the content the next morning; smart isn't it? 

Guys please give some advice on it... ::waiting::


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 16, 2008)

Yes it can play 1080p videos.

WMP can't play x.264/h.264 by default.
U need to add codecs for it.Just intal Media Player Classic and u will get nearly all the codecs.CoreAVC and FFDShow to name a few.(Used in HD decoding).After installation of the codec I dont think u need to convert the file though.

Since your processor is Pentium D ..... thats why CPU usage has gone upto 97%.
A powerful processor could have played 1080p easliy. 
And your nVidia card has not got PureVideo™ technology ... that means it wont take part in HD decoding.
All the load will be on the processor.So expect some 99% usage while playing those videos.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 16, 2008)

Why not download a Trailer from net and test?
*movies.yahoo.com/feature/hdtrailers.html


use VLC player to play these files


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 16, 2008)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> Why not download a Trailer from net and test?
> *movies.yahoo.com/feature/hdtrailers.html
> 
> 
> use VLC player to play these files



My BB is down, so I'm on the backup Dial-up Plan the ISP provided me. 



			
				amrawtanshx said:
			
		

> WMP can't play x.264/h.264 by default.
> U need to add codecs for it.Just intal Media Player Classic and u will get nearly all the codecs.CoreAVC and FFDShow to name a few.(Used in HD decoding).After installation of the codec I dont think u need to convert the file though.


Yeah I know WMV can't play x.264/h.264 by default, therefore I assumed the DIGIT DVD game trailer that I tested, to be MPEG-2.



			
				amrawtanshx said:
			
		

> Since your processor is Pentium D ..... thats why CPU usage has gone upto 97%.


Well I wouldn't fuss if it was Pentium D; my processor is a Celeron D which is not a Dual core, D just means better than the ordinary Celeron has it has higher L2 Cache and higher FSB. It's a Single Core.



			
				amrawtanshx said:
			
		

> A powerful processor could have played 1080p easliy.


Im thinking to pull up with this rig for some time. Maybe after a few months I'll upgrade? 



			
				amrawtanshx said:
			
		

> And your nVidia card has not got PureVideo™ technology ... that means it wont take part in HD decoding.


Damn this Microsoft. Then why the hell is a GFX card recommended in their website for Choosing an HTPC. That page was built before NVIDIA/ATI shelled out their HD ready cards. The website just says that for a minimum of 720p, one should have 64 MB card, and recommended one for 1080p is 128 MB. Not a word is said about decoder, maybe there the CPU itself is to take a task?



			
				amrawtanshx said:
			
		

> All the load will be on the processor.So expect some 99% usage while playing those videos.


I dont care that, let my CPU do all the labour; that is, if it can do it, then why buy an upgrade? I won't be anyway multitasking while Im busy with a movie  .

Guys my main concern is that on this page, users claim to play 1080p x.264 on rigs similar to mine without a HW decoder. So I thought maybe I can too. Anyways, will check out some trailers and tell.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 16, 2008)

Dual Core has nothing to do with HD playback. But that Celeron will choke when it comes to playing 1080p, especially of the 16:9 high bitrate variants. 

Graphics card will do you no good. None at all. (unless you are playing Bluray/HD DVD disks)

Using CoreAVC is your only way of playing 1080p (if possible). 

Quick but important question though: Why do you want to play 1080p? Isn't it useless for you? I hereby assume that you do not have a TV larger than 40 inches (which is said to be the point where 1080p makes a difference compared to 720p).


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 16, 2008)

goobimama said:


> Dual Core has nothing to do with HD playback. But that Celeron will choke when it comes to playing 1080p, especially of the 16:9 high bitrate variants.
> 
> Graphics card will do you no good. None at all. (unless you are playing Bluray/HD DVD disks)
> 
> ...



Dual core has a lot to do with HD playback; If I had a dual core, I would be able to play 1080p pretty easily. If CoreAVC enables me to play 1080p on my rig, its okay; if not, time for upgrade :/ ...

And you assumed I dont have a 40 inch or so TV (Is my rig that pathetic? I mean looking at the obsolete rig I have, anyone can guess I dont have a 40 inch HDTV.  )
Its got more to do with resolution; I am planning to buy 24" Dell ultrasharp. that was why I wanted to know if it can play 1080p or not.

But yea, I wont be having much HD content, that too in 1080p. So its useless. hey!! Just now I realised that I wont be having 1080p content to play.  So no use of all this; man I was so much taken by the hi-def fever. sh1t!! Arrgh, these people who spread all the propaganda about technology, what can we do?

Anyways, its also about time for an upgrade; lemme see what I can do.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 16, 2008)

You can easily play 720p videos. Not 1080p. Install and use KLite Mega Codec Pack or VLC Media Player.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 16, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> You can easily play 720p videos. Not 1080p.



He can play 1080p videos too.



goobimama said:


> Dual Core has nothing to do with HD playback. But that Celeron will choke when it comes to playing 1080p, especially of the 16:9 high bitrate variants.
> 
> Graphics card will do you no good. None at all. (unless you are playing Bluray/HD DVD disks)
> 
> Using CoreAVC is your only way of playing 1080p (if possible).



Graphics card has got to do with HD decoding.Especially with less pwerful CPU's.



> At 3GHz, Intel's Core 2 Duo E6850 is powerful enough to decode an HD DVD or HD 1080i signal without assistance from the video card, but a low-speed CPU combined with an underpowered video card may not be capable of the same feat.
> Source :*arstechnica.com/news.ars/post...vs-nvidia.html


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 16, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> He can play 1080p videos too.
> 
> 
> 
> Graphics card has got to do with HD decoding.Especially with less pwerful CPU's.



His CPU will choke on 1080p videos. He can play them but they will be slow.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah. My CPU may choke @ 1080p but I just tried one trailer with CoreAVC installed; guess what.. The 720p trailer that took 99% of my CPU time earlier is taking ~60% only. Im downloading a 1080p trailer right now. Lets see...

My graphics card has less to do in HD decoding. As it has only MPEG-2 decoding; DivX, XviD, x.264, h.264, VC-1 may be a problem but MPEG-2 handles pretty well.


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 16, 2008)

amrawtanshx said:


> Yes it can play 1080p videos.
> 
> WMP can't play x.264/h.264 by default.
> U need to add codecs for it.Just intal Media Player Classic and u will get nearly all the codecs.CoreAVC and FFDShow to name a few.(Used in HD decoding).After installation of the codec I dont think u need to convert the file though.
> ...





His proccessor is a Celeron D. Even the 3.33GHz Deleron D is beaten by the 1.6GHz Celeron S. Now say. Dude, save some money like 15k and get a new rig. Then you'll be all set for a few more years.

I have a P4 3.0GHz HT and still HD videos choke @ 99% CPU usuage. On top, I also have a discrete 6200TC PCiE graphics card.

Seriously upgrade and invest in a 965 motherboard, or a 945 with a card like the 8600GT or 9500GT. This will be more future proof and will also set you in for gaming.


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 16, 2008)

^+infinity


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 16, 2008)

com@ddict said:
			
		

> Even the 3.33GHz Deleron D is beaten by the 1.6GHz Celeron S.



Heard of neither Deleron D nor Celeron S. Ever!! 



			
				comp@ddict said:
			
		

> I have a P4 3.0GHz HT and still HD videos choke @ 99% CPU usuage. On top, I also have a discrete 6200TC PCiE graphics card.


Any card older than 7 series is useless for HD. So is my FX 5200; So is your 6200 TC.

Yeah.. I think I'd have to upgrade.


----------



## goobimama (Aug 16, 2008)

> Dual core has a lot to do with HD playback; If I had a dual core, I would be able to play 1080p pretty easily. If CoreAVC enables me to play 1080p on my rig, its okay; if not, time for upgrade :/ ...


Don't get me wrong. I know that the dual core systems will play HD just fine. But that is because each of their cores is powerful enough to play HD. What I meant to say was that decoding is not multi threaded. So it uses just one of those cores. Just wanted to point that out.




> Its got more to do with resolution; I am planning to buy 24" Dell ultrasharp. that was why I wanted to know if it can play 1080p or not.


I have a Dell 24" Ultrasharp and I can find no difference between 1080p and 720p. If one watches a movie from a distance of 1 foot, then yes, by all means 1080p will give you that cinematic experience. But anything further than 3 feet and I guarantee there will be no difference. 



> Yeah. My CPU may choke @ 1080p but I just tried one trailer with CoreAVC installed; guess what.. The 720p trailer that took 99% of my CPU time earlier is taking ~60% only. Im downloading a 1080p trailer right now. Lets see...


What (format) trailer are you talking about? And was CoreAVC used while playing it? Just having it installed doesn't do the trick. 

I will say this now for the last time. GPU will only help in cases like Bluray, or MPEG2 TS and that too when the appropriate decoder (Nvidia Purevideo) is installed. Other than that it will be of no use.


----------



## Faun (Aug 16, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> Even the 3.33GHz Deleron D is beaten by the 1.6GHz Celeron S.


how come ? *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27.png


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 16, 2008)

goobimama said:
			
		

> What I meant to say was that decoding is not multi threaded.


Well, thats news to me! Thanx.  But then again the core architechture with same clock speed will handle it better than netburst architechture. So Core 2 duos are better than Pentiums at that, even if only one core is used.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I have a Dell 24" Ultrasharp and I can find no difference between 1080p and 720p. If one watches a movie from a distance of 1 foot, then yes, by all means 1080p will give you that cinematic experience. But anything further than 3 feet and I guarantee there will be no difference.


Thanx. Somebody with experience makes things all the more easier.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> What (format) trailer are you talking about? And was CoreAVC used while playing it? Just having it installed doesn't do the trick.


The format was *.wmv (which is a resource hog itself) and the compression was supposedly MPEG-2 as Windows Media Player Could play it by default (you might be knowing that WMP doesnt come bundled with other x.264/h.264/DivX/XviD playing capabilities). W/O CoreAVC 95-99% usage. W/ CoreAVC 60-65% usage. I hope Im clear.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> I will say this now for the last time. GPU will only help in cases like Bluray, or MPEG2 TS and that too when the appropriate decoder (Nvidia Purevideo) is installed. Other than that it will be of no use.


Exactly. And that true for GPUs supporting PureVideo only. Which are I guess Geforce 7 onwards. I dont know the TM that ATi uses but it may be similar.
But think of it; who would be foolish not to use PureVideo codec If one has the right GPU? 
And BTW Blueray generally has x.264/MPEG-4 AVC compression usage which is one of the areas where this discussion is focussed. And dont get me wrong; but Other than that, what would you need?


----------



## goobimama (Aug 17, 2008)

Okay Mr. Iron Man. When you do start playing HD videos on your 24" monitor, do let me know whether your graphics card helps you or not. Till then, this is Goobi the idiot signing off.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ Yeah yeah... 
My GFX card, nah! It wont be of 1% help...

anyways; everythings FTW!! 

And hey your one of the most experienced users out here.. I just put my point according to what I read; you on the other hand have lot of practical side to your knowledge. 

IronMan Signing off.. MISSION ACCOMPLISHED


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 17, 2008)

comp@ddict said:


> His proccessor is a Celeron D. Even the 3.33GHz Deleron D is beaten by the 1.6GHz Celeron S. Now say. Dude, save some money like 15k and get a new rig. Then you'll be all set for a few more years.
> 
> I have a P4 3.0GHz HT and still HD videos choke @ 99% CPU usuage. On top, I also have a discrete 6200TC PCiE graphics card.
> 
> Seriously upgrade and invest in a 965 motherboard, or a 945 with a card like the 8600GT or 9500GT. This will be more future proof and will also set you in for gaming.



Mate the thread is titled "Will my PC play 1080p?".
Ur 6200 card coupled with E4500 will play HD videos without any glitch. 

He isn't asking for an upgrade.
I still say he can run 1080p videos.Whether The CPU usage is full or not is not is priority.
He just wants to play the videos.


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 17, 2008)

^^ Exaclty, and ill give the answer tomorrow; as my 1080p trailer is downloading right now  .


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 17, 2008)

T159 said:


> how come ? *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/27.png




Celeron D(it's not dual core!) @ 3.33 GHz, 512KB cache, FSB 533, Transistors-125million

Celeron S @ 1.8 GHz, 512KB cahce, FSB 800, Transistors-167million


Here the Celeron S is better than Celeron D in overall performance. The 2.0Ghz Celeron S mercilessly beats the Celeron D. 

Forgive me, but the Celeron D 3.33Ghz is faster than the Celeron S 1.6 Ghz, but slower than the 1.8Ghz variant.


----------



## gary4gar (Aug 17, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> You can easily play 720p videos. Not 1080p. Install and use KLite Mega Codec Pack or VLC Media Player.


I have a AMD athlon 64 3000+,1GB ram and Nvidia Geforce 6200.
still when i play 720p videos(*.mkv) the playback is not fully smooth and there are some jerks in some High action scenes. 
So i doubt a celeron will properly play them.

btw, i use VLC to play them


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 18, 2008)

@gary4gar
Check this out. People with rigs worse than yours are able to play 1080p x.264 (  ) smoothly..

@comp@ddict

Could you give me details of this new Celeron S? Is it the new celeron based on CoreTM architecture?


----------



## alok4best (Aug 18, 2008)

480p is what u can play smoothly on WMP and 720p on some other players such as VLC.
I have Intel 865 board, 2GB RAM, 2.4GHz P4,nVidia 7300GT 512MB AGP, and yet my pc starts crying while playing 1080p on Windows Media Player. , Only VLC, Media Player Classic and GOM succeeds in playing them smoothly..so u can decide accordingly.
As I prefer watching everything on WMP11, hence 480p is the only thing I download.
HD videos do not only need powerful GPU , they also need powerful CPU


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

alok4best said:


> HD videos do not only need powerful GPU , they also need powerful CPU



Already explained earlier.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

Can someone give me links to download some sample HD 1080p video clips?


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 19, 2008)

TPB *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/15large.png


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

No i dont want HD Movies but some sample HD video clips (legally)


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

^^
*movies.yahoo.com/feature/hdtrailers.html ...
720p & 1080p both are available & are LEGAL too.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

^^ Thank you

How to open .qtl


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

^^
You need Quick Time 7 installed.
Then the above mentioned .qtl videos will work.


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

okay, Thank you...downloading it now..


----------



## alok4best (Aug 19, 2008)

The Conqueror said:


> ^^ Thank you
> 
> How to open .qtl


you can also open .qtl with notepad, then copy the url which is inside the src tag,
u can use this URL to download the trailer using any of ur fav download managers.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

^^
Nice method.*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/44large.png


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks for the tip..btw would the downloaded file be required to open in quicktime or we can use any other player? also i have nVidia Pure video decoder with an nVidia ASUS EN 8600 GT 512MB DDR3 graphics card and 17" LCD Monitor. I hope this will be enough for HD movies?


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

^^
The file will be played in QuickTime.
And your card is good enough to play HD movies.

BTW,whats your processor ???


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

Pentium D .. I know its outdated , but it can play all games like assassin's creed and crysis at high settings ( though i have to disable AA in crysis) at 1028Res.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

^^
It can play HD videos then.
Pentiun D is fine. *s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/81.png


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

So I dont think there is need for me to upgrade my PC, As i dont play games for graphics and this pc serves me quite well.Good enough for surfing,learning programming,video editing,little bit gaming,HD Movies.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 19, 2008)

^^
Its fine as the way u use it.
But if turning to more processor & graphics oriented stuff ... Then u need to upgrade .
*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/8.png


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 19, 2008)

Yeah...I Dont think i need to do major upgrade for atleast 2years.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Aug 20, 2008)

^^
Depends !!!*s269.photobucket.com/albums/jj44/visio159/Unismilies/78.png


----------



## The Conqueror (Aug 20, 2008)

Yes..so lets help the thread starter and forget about our offtopic discussion


----------



## IronManForever (Aug 20, 2008)

Thread Starter: The purpose of this thread is reached; Thread open to anyone for hijacking/using this thread to ask about their queries.


----------

